# Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2013)

*Meldung vom LSFV-NDS:*
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

der Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen e.V. hat zum Fernsehbeitrag des NDR „Hobby mit Widerhaken“ vom 09.09.2013 einen offenen Brief verfasst (siehe Anhang) und an den NDR versandt (siehe Mail unten). 

Sie finden die Stellungnahme zudem auf unsere Internetseite:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=301


Gerne darf der offene Brief an Ihre eigenen Kontakte weiter verteilt werden.




> *
> Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR Fernsehbeitrag „Hobby mit Widerhaken“ vom 09.09.2013
> ​*
> 
> ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*

Sehr gut.#6

Mal sehen ob der NDR sich alsbald dazu äußert oder einfach in heutiger Standardmanier Kritik ignoriert und aussitzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*

Mal sehen, ob sich auch die Trümmertruppe vom Bundesverband (VDSF)DAFV dazu meldet.

Schliesslich ist das hier angesprochene Tierschutzgesetz ein Bundesgesetz und damit diese Desastergruppe zuständig.

Bezeichnend, dass hier wieder ein Landesverband tätig werden muss, da der Bundesverband komplett unfähig/untätig scheint..


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*

Klasing mal wieder...wenigstens einer der wenigen Funktionäre, die noch im Sinne des Angelsports agieren!

Stimme mit fast allem von ihm überein.


----------



## Zoddl (13. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob sich auch die Trümmertruppe vom Bundesverband (VDSF)DAFV dazu meldet.


Die brauchen vermutlich erstmal eine Auszeit, nachdem sie 11(?) Wochen am neuen Logo gebastelt haben. Nicht jeder alte Mann ist nen D-Zug, verstehste?


----------



## Norbi (13. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*

Schade das nur einer den Arsch hoch bekommen hat,zumal von der Blinkerredaktion Her Schwarzer und Herr Pruß ja auch zugegen war.Warum kommt von diesen Herren nicht mal ne Stellungname??


----------



## Berk (13. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob sich auch die Trümmertruppe vom Bundesverband (VDSF)DAFV dazu meldet.
> 
> Schliesslich ist das hier angesprochene Tierschutzgesetz ein Bundesgesetz und damit diese Desastergruppe zuständig.
> 
> Bezeichnend, dass es hier wieder ein Landesverband tätig erden, da der Bundesverband komplett unfähig scheint..


 
Endlich hat mal einer seine Arbeit gemacht! Danke aus Bayern nach NDS! 
Wäre echt interessant, was die von dir - zurecht - genannte Trümmergruppe so treibt!

Aber ich frage mich auch, was Blinker, F&F und Co. so treiben...schließlich sollte der Bericht auch nicht so ganz in deren Interesse sein - vor allem der am Film mitwirkende Blinker sollte doppeltes Interesse haben! 
Also auf Ihr Männer und Frauen, deren Arbeit an unserem Hobby hängt - oder wollt Ihr das alles unkommentiert stehen lassen?


----------



## Purist (13. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Klasing mal wieder...wenigstens einer der wenigen Funktionäre, die noch im Sinne des Angelsports agieren!
> 
> Stimme mit fast allem von ihm überein.



Er ist der Vorsitzender des BVO, in dem Verein bin ich Mitglied. 
Dort oben existieren komischer Weise solche Privatteiche gar nicht.


----------



## Lenzibald (13. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*

Servus.
Also so ganz unrecht hat der Report ja auch nicht. Seids mal ehrlich wie viele Karpfenfischer angeln gezielt auf Großkarpfen und kommen dann mit dem Argument so große Karpen kann man nicht verwerten und lassen sie wieder frei. Es wie überall größer schneller und immer der beste sein wollen. Solange Angler nicht mit der Verlogenheit aufhören wird es mit den Protesten gegen Angler niemals aufhören. Ich angle weil es mir Spass macht egal ober der Fisch schmerz empfindet oder nicht und ich esse auch Fleisch obwohl ich weiß das dafür ein Tier sterben muß und ja ich würde es auch selbst schlachten wenns sein muß. Fachgerechte Ausbildung um Fische richtig zu Töten wenn ich das schon höre kommts mir hoch demnächst braucht man noch ne Ausbildung um Fachgercht schei.... zu gehen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## kati48268 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Klasing mal wieder..


Der is ja auch nich mit Logo basteln, anstrengenden Reisen zu Verbandsausschüssen belastet und muss nicht um seinen warmen Bundestagsstuhl bangen. :m

(Nachtrag: Mist, Zoddl hatte auch schon die Idee)

@Lenzibald
du bist im falschen Trööt
da geht's zur Diskussion um den unsäglichen Film: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271265
Ach ja: mit allem gesagtem liegst du auch falsch.


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*



Norbi schrieb:


> Schade das nur einer den Arsch hoch bekommen hat,zumal von der Blinkerredaktion Her Schwarzer und Herr Pruß ja auch zugegen war.Warum kommt von diesen Herren nicht mal ne Stellungname??



Jupp, ich erwarte mindestens eine ordentliche Stellungnahme, sowohl Online, als auch im Magazin!


----------



## donak (13. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*

Top Brief vom LSFV-NDS. Richtig, dass die sich so einsetzen.


----------



## Criss81 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*

Warum sollte der VDSF-DAFV sich da einmischen? Diese Nichtangelnden sehen es wahrscheinlich genauso wie Hr. Rau.


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> Also so ganz unrecht hat der Report ja auch nicht. Seids mal ehrlich wie viele Karpfenfischer angeln gezielt auf Großkarpfen und kommen dann mit dem Argument so große Karpen kann man nicht verwerten und lassen sie wieder frei. Es wie überall größer schneller und immer der beste sein wollen. Solange Angler nicht mit der Verlogenheit aufhören wird es mit den Protesten gegen Angler niemals aufhören. Ich angle weil es mir Spass macht egal ober der Fisch schmerz empfindet oder nicht und ich esse auch Fleisch obwohl ich weiß das dafür ein Tier sterben muß und ja ich würde es auch selbst schlachten wenns sein muß. Fachgerechte Ausbildung um Fische richtig zu Töten wenn ich das schon höre kommts mir hoch demnächst braucht man noch ne Ausbildung um Fachgercht schei.... zu gehen.
> MfG
> Lenzi




Als Angler hast Du ein Problem, Du kannst Dir Deine Fische nicht aussuchen.
Nur weil man als Karpfenangler selektiv angelt....heisst es ja nicht das man nur die 50pfünder will.

Aber was ist nun am Karpfen C&R anders gegenüber das zurücksetzen geschützer und oder nicht verwertbarer Fische?


----------



## Katteker (13. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*

Nu zersabbelt doch bitte nicht diesen wunderbaren (!) Thread mit C&R... 

Wunderbare Stellungsnahme der Niedersachsen! Gut so! Wieder eine gute Aktion! Genau für sowas ist ein vernünftiger Verband da!


----------



## Zoddl (13. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Warum sollte der VDSF-DAFV sich da einmischen? Diese Nichtangelnden sehen es wahrscheinlich genauso wie Hr. Rau.


Ihre persönliche Meinung ist als Interessenvertreter Angelnder nicht von Belang.

Ob sie wollen oder nicht, es ist ihre verdammte Pflicht hier zu reagieren! Ansonsten machen sie sich selbst bedeutungslos. Diese "EINE" vereinte Stimme, die im Interesse der deutschen Angelfischer unser Hobby nach aussen vertreten soll.

Verdammter Saftladen!


----------



## PhantomBiss (13. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*



Katteker schrieb:


> Nu zersabbelt doch bitte nicht diesen wunderbaren (!) Thread mit C&R...
> 
> Wunderbare Stellungsnahme der Niedersachsen! Gut so! Wieder eine gute Aktion! Genau für sowas ist ein vernünftiger Verband da!


|good:

Und ein Danke aus Bayern an die Niedersachsen. Klasing for Bundespräsident! :m


----------



## Criss81 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*

@ Zoddl: aus mir sprach auch der pure sarkasmus


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Ihre persönliche Meinung ist als Interessenvertreter Angelnder nicht von Belang.
> 
> Ob sie wollen oder nicht, es ist ihre verdammte Pflicht hier zu reagieren! Ansonsten machen sie sich selbst bedeutungslos. Diese "EINE" vereinte Stimme, die im Interesse der deutschen Angelfischer unser Hobby nach aussen vertreten soll.
> 
> Verdammter Saftladen!




Die haben nicht mal Saft.  

Ja, schon komisch diese Ignoranz der andere LV. Aber wahrscheinlich haben se mit "Morgen" genug zu tun.

Und bei 2 DAFV Geschäftsstellen kann schon mal Arbeitsüberlastung beim DAFV eintreten.


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*



Norbi schrieb:


> Schade das nur einer den Arsch hoch bekommen hat,zumal von der Blinkerredaktion Her Schwarzer und Herr Pruß ja auch zugegen war.*Warum kommt von diesen Herren nicht mal ne Stellungname??*







Erstmal : gute Reaktion der Niedersachsen |motz:.


Es kommt keine Stellungnahme, weil Du Journalisten nicht mit Berichteschreibern/Werbern verwechseln darfst.

Die Berichteschreiber sind Werber für die Industrie und für Ihre eigene Kommerzialisierung ( Journal, "Guiding" , "Seminar" ) zuständig.

Zudem Angestellte der ein oder anderen Produktlinie.

Sie verkaufen Gerät/Reportagen/Bilder *auch solcher exzessiven Angelarten* , die kritisiert werden -über ihre Werbemagazine und sind an kritischer Berichterstattung *nicht *interessiert - sondern an unkomplizierten Abverkäufen.

Unangenehmen Nachfragen stellt man sich mit naiven Milchmädchenantworten : "Der Angler steht über dem Fisch"

Dumm nur, wenn über dem Angler das Tierschutzgesetz steht, welches bei den angedeuteten "Eskapaden" irgendwann greifen *muss *.

Die Probleme sind hausgemacht und werden von der abhängigen Presse sogar noch durch Sensations"Journalismus" unterstützt.

Sich dann weinerlich als Opfer der kritischen Berichterstattung zu sehen - das hat schon sein "Geschmäckle".

Aber vllt. kann dieser Thread als allgemeiner Aufruf an sämtliche Belastete/Vertreter der Anglerschaft dienen , sich hier nun in Stellungnahmen zu bekennen.

Die Stellungnahme der "Fach"-Presse ist in diesem Zusammenhang doch recht interessant - waren Teile davon doch selbsternannte Opfer.

Bin mal gespannt ; auch auf die Stellungnahme der mächtigen Angler - Vertreter |rolleyes


R.S.


----------



## Zoddl (13. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*

@Criss81
Hab dich auch so verstanden, nur nen Smiley vergessen. 



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die haben nicht mal Saft.
> 
> Ja, schon komisch diese Ignoranz der andere LV. Aber wahrscheinlich haben se mit "Morgen" genug zu tun.
> 
> Und bei 2 DAFV Geschäftsstellen kann schon mal Arbeitsüberlastung beim DAFV eintreten.


Vielleicht arbeitet man ja auch mit den LVs zusammen gerade an  der vielbesungenen einen "Stimme", die sich hier nochmal klar und deutlich zum Thema Zurücksetzen massiger Fische äussert. Ich fürchte als Ergebnis dann aber etwas ganz anderes, als die Reaktion aus NDS. Denkbar wäre es!

Daher jetzt schon mir einen Dank an Herrn Klasing für das Beispiel, wie man es hätte besser machen können!


----------



## Taxidermist (13. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*

Sehr gute Stellungnahme und da macht anscheinend jemand seinen Job richtig und im Sinne aller/der meisten Angler!
Wegen mir hätte der Ton ruhig noch ein paar Oktaven schärfer sein können, aber so bleibt Herr Klasing jedenfalls sachlich!
Und wo bleiben andere Statements, so z.B. auch aus der Industrie, wie Jenzi und Spro die ja auch wohl bei der Recherche behilflich waren.
So jedenfalls laut Zeit Online Artikel, die wurden aber über den Zweck der Recherche sicherlich genau so getäuscht, wie andere Protagonisten in der Schmierenkomödie!

Jürgen


----------



## Knispel (13. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*

Manchmal frage ich mich allen Ernstes, wofür hat der DAFV einen Ref. für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit - Arbeit heist hier das Zauberwort. Normaler Weise hätte der den Redakteur der Sendung sofort mit dem nackten Hintern ins Gesicht springen müssen ...
Wer unternimmt aber etwas - dass kleine aufmüpfige Dorf im Norden Germaniens, dessen Name bei den selbsternannten Göttern und Göttinnen der Angelrute nicht genannt werden darf.


----------



## Ferros (13. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*

WOw ich bin begeistert das sich wenigstens EINER mal zu Wort gemeldet hat, RESPEKT sowas erwarte ich von einem Verband.

Von "Meinem" bin ich derzeit echt Enttäsucht.....(NRW)
Keine REaktion bis auf ein KOMISCHER Artikelüber C&R
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/stellungnahme_trophaeenangeln.php

Etwas mehr hätte ich erwartet zumal die Teiche ja nunmal in NRW liegen wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*

Jo, mit Ausnahme von NDS regt sich kein Verband. 

Kennen wir doch, seit Jahrzehnten.

Und seid Jahrzehnten pumpen hundertausende Angler Ihre Kohle in diese Pickel am Hintern der Angelfischerei.

Komisch.......

Und Ihr, die ihr Euch hier aufregt, zahlt Ihr noch ??


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jo, mit Ausnahme von NDS regt sich kein Verband.
> 
> Kennen wir doch, seit Jahrzehnten.
> 
> ...



Klar regen die sich. Nur leider nicht so wie man es sich wünscht.


----------



## beißtnix (16. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*

Tolle Sache!!#6


----------



## Talanar (17. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*

Der NDR hat auf das Schreiben des Landssportfischerverbandes NDS reagiert...

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/45_min/hintergrund/angeln601.html

Da es ein offener Brief ist, darf ich das hoffentlich hier zitieren:



> *Offener Brief der Redaktion*
> 
> Liebe User,
> 
> ...


----------



## Tigersclaw (17. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*

auf deutsch:
 "Wir haben alles richtig gemacht und verstehen die ganze Aufregung nicht"
#q#q#q#q


----------



## CRegenschein (17. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*

Der Chefredakteur dieser "Sendung" ist wohl auch schon seit längerem in den Veganer-Kreisen sehr beliebt...

http://www.vegane-gesellschaft.org/...n-grund-fur-verschworungtheorien/calciumtipps


CRegenschein


----------



## Taxidermist (17. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*



> Wir haben uns auf einen unbestrittenen Wachstumsmarkt konzentriert und  dazu gehört nicht das Vereinsangeln. Nach Schätzungen des  Leibniz-Instituts für Gewässerökologie gehen 3,5 Millionen Deutsche  angeln. Lediglich eine Millionen von ihnen ist in Vereinen organisiert.


Also gehen die 2,5 Millionen nicht organisierten Angler, automatisch an solchen im Film gezeigten Großfischpuffs angeln?

Jürgen


----------



## kati48268 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*

Dieses "Mißverständnis" liegt daran, dass der Redaktionsleiter keine Ahnung hat (haben will) und
-auch wenn viele das Verbandsthema nicht mehr hören wollen-
dass die Verbände nur die organisierten Angler vertreten, bzw. diese in ihren Argumentationen anführen.
So entsteht ein schiefes Bild, welches sich Ahnungslose nicht erklären können.
Da liegt diese -ausdrücklich falsche- Rechnung natürlich nah.


----------



## volkerm (17. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*

3,5 Millionen angeln, nur 1 Million "organisiert"- woher kommen die Daten? Zumindest im Binnenland kommt man doch ohne Verein oder Verband praktisch nicht ans Wasser.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*



> Dieses "Mißverständnis" liegt daran, dass der Redaktionsleiter keine Ahnung hat (haben will)



Wundert mich nicht,bei Doppelnamenträgern. gehe ich immer schon von
einer gewissen Ahnungslosigkeit aus!
Das passt fast immer!

Jürgen


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*

Den offenen Brief des niedersächsischen Landesverbandes finde ich hervorragend und auch die Tatsache, dass sich der NDR überhaupt mal zu der Sendung und ihren Folgen geäußert hat, finde ich nicht verkehrt. Was ich vermisse, ist eine Stellungnahme des Herrn Rau, denn schließlich war es sein Machwerk, was dieses ganze Chaos ausgelöst hat...#d


----------



## kati48268 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Was ich vermisse, ist eine Stellungnahme des Herrn Rau, ...#d


Der ist noch damit beschäftigt, das ganze auch zu Papier zu bringen und an Printmedien zu verbimmeln (Die Zeit, Mindener Tageblatt,...) siehe http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271699

Zwischendurch hat er sich im ndr-forum mal kurz gemeldet und ein, zwei Kritiker von oben herab abgekanzelt
http://www.ndr.de/apps/php/forum/showthread.php?t=89238&page=16
dabei aber auch noch falsche Fakten geliefert (es gibt keine FS-Pflicht an Forellenseen in Sachsen und BaWü).

Der Typ ist eine 6.
Als Journalist und Angler.


----------



## phirania (17. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*

Vielleicht ist er ja auch unter den Gästen,die hier mitlesen und sammelt schon für die nächste Reportage....|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Deep Down (18. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*

Allein der letzte Absatz ist doch schon wieder eine provokante Frechheit! 
"Wir freuen uns......LSFV und Tierschützer einig!"
Was soll dass eigentlich? Ein Widerspruch in sich oder was?

"Wir verdammen auch nicht..... . Dies........gibt weder Dokumentation noch Position der Autoren."
Tja, den Eindruck erweckt die Doku aber (auch weiterhin) nicht.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*

Mich würden mal die Fakten bzw. Belege die hinter dieser Behauptung stehen interessieren:



> Wir haben uns auf einen unbestrittenen Wachstumsmarkt konzentriert



Von welchem Wachstumsmarkt sprechend die? 
Angeln am Forellenpuff oder Trophäenangeln am Forellenpuff?

Woher wollen die das wissen?
Gibt es da Unterlagen vom statistischen Bundesamt in Wiesbaden o.ä.?


----------



## Riesenangler (18. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*

Würde ich sofort UNTERSCHREIBEN. Sehr gut dargestellt und formuliert. Ganz großen DANK aus Brandenburg nach Niedersachsen.


----------



## u-see fischer (18. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Mich würden mal die Fakten bzw. Belege die hinter dieser Behauptung stehen interessieren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau diese Frage geht mir auch nicht mehr aus dem Kopf.
In meiner Gegend haben 2 Fopu's zu gemacht, doch bestimmt nicht weil immer mehr Angler dort angeln wollten. #q


----------



## Fin (19. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Also gehen die 2,5 Millionen nicht organisierten Angler, automatisch an solchen im Film gezeigten Großfischpuffs angeln?
> 
> Jürgen



Das habe ich mich auch gefragt. ;+


----------



## kati48268 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*



volkerma schrieb:


> 3,5 Millionen angeln, nur 1 Million "organisiert"- woher kommen die Daten? Zumindest im Binnenland kommt man doch ohne Verein oder Verband praktisch nicht ans Wasser.



Da gibt es verschiedene Erhebungen, wer wie als Angler "gezählt" wird.

- 1 Mio. Organisierte _(stimmt die Zahl, Thomas?) (wobei jede Vereinsmitgliedschaft gezählt wird, 1 Angler in 2 Vereinen = 2 organisierte Angler)_
- 1,5 Mio. Fischereischeninhaber _(glaube ich! Hab irgendwie die Zahl im Kopf, finde auf die Schnelle nix)_
- 4 od. 4,5 Angler lt. Arlinghaus Studie _(Personen, die mind. 1x im Jahr angeln, egal wie und wo)_
- 5 Mio. Angler lt. Allensbach Studie _(wie die das auch immer definiert haben)_

Woher die 3,5 Mio. kommen weiß ich nich.

Thomas hat die verschiedenen Definitionen und jeweiligen Zahlen drauf, meine ich, hat die zumindest mal gepostet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*

Knapp 800.000 Organisierte (real sind das wg. Doppelmitgliedschaften wohl unter 600.000)

ca. 3 Mio. aktiver Angler (mindestens 1 mal pro Jahr, Studie Arlinghaus)

ca. 5,02 am Angeln interessierter Menschen (Werbeträgerstudie Allensbach)


----------



## Brotfisch (23. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*

Sachkundige Berichterstattung über Themen der Angelfischerei ist erfahrungsgemäß eher die Ausnahme. Von daher ist das Engagement von NDS zu begrüßen. Auch ich hätte hier den DAFV in einer aktiven Rolle gesehen. Aber mich verwundert nicht, dass wir von dort nichts hören.
Ob der Bericht nun unsachlich, einseitig oder wie auch immer war, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich ihn noch nicht gesehen habe. Wenn dort etwas verallgemeinert, sprich: auf alle Angler übertragen wurde, was nur einige wenige tun, so ist das natürlich kritisch zu sehen. Und erst recht ist der Schluss nicht einmal scheinlogisch: Wenn es 5 Mio Angler gibt und nur 1 Mio Vereinsangler (= Gutangler), dann sind 4 Mio Forellenpuffgänger.
Aber die Medaille hat auch eine andere Seite: Um zu verallgemeinern, braucht es ein paar Sünder, deren Fehlverhalten auf die Mehrheit übertragen wird. Und leider Gottes gibt es sie, die Gewässergrobiane, die sich nicht um Waidgerechtigkeit und Fischereirecht scheren.
Welche Schlüsse die anderen daraus ziehen, hängt auch davon ab, wie unsere Öffentlichkeitsarbeit funktioniert. Aber welche Schlüsse ziehen wir Angler aus der Existenz von schwarzen Schafen in unseren Reihen?


----------



## Franky (23. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Aber mich verwundert nicht, dass wir von dort nichts hören.



Damit stehst Du nicht alleine!



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Aber welche Schlüsse ziehen wir Angler aus der Existenz von schwarzen Schafen in unseren Reihen?



Meines Erachtens gehört das Fehlverhalten einzelner schwarzer Schafe einzeln bestraft. Gerne darf dafür auch das "holländische Strafmaß" angesetzt werden. Nur bedarf es dafür mehr Kontrollen und kompetente Kontrolleure - und keine Profilisierungsneurotiker!


----------



## Brotfisch (24. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*

Was ist denn das "holländische Strafmaß"? Hoffentlich nicht, seinen Urlaub in einem Wohnwagen verbringen zu müssen.

Naja, die Fischereiaufseher und ihre Kompetenz. Das ist natürlich auch noch eine Baustelle besonderer Art. Aber es gehört eigentlich zu einem guten Vereins- und Verbandswesen, hier auch ein vernünftiges System aufzubauen. Nehmen wir nur mal, wo wir schon bei unseren Nachbarn sind, den polnischen Anglerverband. Der hat eine zentrale Organisation der "Ranger", die flächendeckend aktiv, hervorragend ausgerüstet und geschult und mit klaren Kompetenzen ausgestattet sind.

Mit dem Verweis auf den Annex zur Gewässerpacht hat sich der "pachtfreie" VDSF immer aus diesem Thema herausgehalten (wenn man mal von ein paar Fachseminaren absieht) und das Thema elegant den Landesverbänden bzw. Ortsvereinen überlassen. Dort fehlt es natürlich vielfach an der nötigen "Substanz", um ein solches System aufzubauen und zu unterhalten. Lediglich die "Großen" unter den LV haben hier bessere Strukturen geschaffen.

Wir reden ja wohl nicht über "staatliche Kontrolleure" (die es ja auch gibt). Durch ein eigenes "Selbstkontrollsystem" könnte die Position der Verbände deutlich gestärkt werden, auch in der gesellschaftspolitischen Auseinandersetzung um vermeintliche Kampfangler, äh, Trophäenangler.

Aber nicht nur die "Bekämpfung" der schwarzen Schafe ist ein Anliegen, sondern auch eine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, die den Interessierten deutlich macht, dass sich die meisten Angler durchaus an die Spielregeln und an Tier- und Naturschutz halten. Skandalisierungen wird es immer geben, aber man muss ihnen auch entgegentreten können. Der DAFV muss lernen, dass er nur Einfluss (= Existenzberechtigung) hat, wenn er klare Positionen und klare Forderungen hat und artikuliert. Ein Weiter-so unter dem lustigen Motto "Es ist, wie es eben ist!" werden sich die Angler nicht mehr gefallen lassen. Schon gar nicht jene, die der Verband aufgrund bestehender Rechtsunsicherheiten vor der Staatsanwaltschaft im Regen stehen lässt, weil er seine Probleme mit der Rechtsschutzversicherung nicht in den Griff bekommt.


----------



## Franky (25. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*

Moin...
Was die Rechtsicherheit angeht, besteht m. E. auch großer Handlungs- (und vielleicht sogar "Reform"bedarf). Auch wenn ich damit den einen auf die Füße trete oder bei anderen offenene Türen einrenne, stellt sich "mein" Angeldeutschland einfacher dar, als es jetzt der Fall ist...
Es gibt ein einheitliches Fischereigesetz mit einheitlichen Küsten- sowie Binnenfischereiverordnungen. Das Gesetz sowie die Verordnungen enthalten die Rahmenbedingungen und sind eindeutig und einfach formuliert - mit gestaltet vom Bundesverband. Entsprechend ist, wie auch bspw. die Straßenverkehrsordnung, das ganze jetzt auf Bundesebene angesiedelt. Somit gibt es auch jetzt tatsächlich den Bundesfischereischein, der wie der Führerschein auch auf Lebenszeit gilt. In der jeweiligen Gemeinde des Hauptwohnsitzes wird die jährliche Fischereiabgabe gezahlt. Erwerben kann den Schein, wer bei einem der Landesverbände einen Lehrgang absolviert und nachweisen kann.
Die Pächter/Fischereirechteinhaber gestalten auf Basis der vorliegenden Verordnungen für ihre Gewässer mit klar abgegrenzten Gebieten (falls notwendig), Fangverbote, Schonmaße/Entnahmefenster und -zeiten und entsprechende Einschränkungen (Blacklist - was nicht verboten ist, ist erlaubt), die für alle Fischereierlaubnisinhaber gelten. 
Kontrolleure/Ranger - wie auch immer - "überwachen" die Einhaltung regelmäßig. Verstöße werden entsprechend streng bestraft. Bsp.: "C&R" - kann ich den Fisch nicht sinnvoll verwerten, so ist er schnell, schonend und unverzüglich wieder zurückzusetzen. Auf das Foto mit Selbstauslöser (= vermeidbare Verzögerung!) muss verzichtet werden. Knipst ein Begleiter während des Löse-/Rücksetzvorgangs sollte das kein Problem sein. Somit nimmt man dem aktuellen Schlagwort "Trophäenangler" ganz schnell die Brisanz und gibt dem rücksetzenden Angler entsprechende (notwendige) Rechtssicherheit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief  des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zum NDR*



> Auf das Foto mit Selbstauslöser (= vermeidbare Verzögerung!) muss verzichtet werden. Knipst ein Begleiter während des Löse-/Rücksetzvorgangs sollte das kein Problem sein. Somit nimmt man dem aktuellen Schlagwort "Trophäenangler" ganz schnell die Brisanz und gibt dem rücksetzenden Angler entsprechende (notwendige) Rechtssicherheit.


Da zur Strafbarkeit nach TSG 17 grundsätzlich als Bedingung sowohl erhebliche wie auch länger andauernde oder wiederholte Schmerzen/Leiden gehören und das "länger andauernd!" wiederum abhängig ist von dem, was ein Fisch "empfinden" kann als niederstes Wirbeltier, sehe ich auch kein Problem bei Verwendung eines Selbstauslösers - das braucht ja auch keine Minute...

Wer da schon wieder rummacht wegen so Kleinigkeiten oder Sekunden/Minuten, braucht sich nachher über weitergehende Restriktionen nicht wundern.


----------

